# Muscle milk



## DylanNC (Jul 31, 2006)

I love this stuff! where can I find it  the cheapest or in bulk for even cheaper prices? I think cytosport makes the best protein. But everyone has different opinions


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2006)

I just bought a case at Sam's Club.


----------



## DylanNC (Jul 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I just bought a case at Sam's Club.


how much did you pay for it?
www.myspace.com/dylmo


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I just bought a case at Sam's Club.


Thats where I buy my protein sometimes. It tastes great


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jul 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I just bought a case at Sam's Club.



I was at SAMS the other day and didn't see any. Their prices are good though for the average consumer.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2006)

I wouldnt' lie to ya!  

I bought a case of the RTD (ready to drink), like these: http://mysupplement-store.stores.yahoo.net/mumirtdbycy.html

I believe I paid $18 for a 12 pack.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 31, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> I was at SAMS the other day and didn't see any. Their prices are good though for the average consumer.


Not all of them carry it. A few that I have went to have it in stock.


----------



## the nut (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.fitnessone.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=muscle+milk&x=31&y=8

Good prices!


----------



## KEFE (Aug 3, 2006)

my sams club only has body fortress.it has 5lbs for $20


----------



## musclepump (Aug 6, 2006)

wow boss, that's way cheap for the RTDs


----------



## the nut (Aug 7, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> wow boss, that's way cheap for the RTDs



Even cheaper at Fitnessone.


----------



## brentls49 (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't even believe you are asking this question.  Everyone knows that www.supplementsoutlet.com has the best price for muscle milk.  You can't beat their $18 price for the 2lb.  That's damn cheap.


----------



## bizzyb (Aug 8, 2006)

fred meyers had a sale. 6 dollars for a six pack. and then it was buy one get one free! so 6 dollars for 12! the smaller ones. i believe it has 23 grams of protein. I like buying the premade ones over the jugs... i hate using blenders and I can't stand the chunks.. makes me gag


----------



## the nut (Aug 9, 2006)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> I can't even believe you are asking this question.  Everyone knows that www.supplementsoutlet.com has the best price for muscle milk.  You can't beat their $18 price for the 2lb.  That's damn cheap.



I can't get into that link... and fitnessone.com has 2.48 lbs for $17.49.

http://www.fitnessone.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=muscle+milk&x=31&y=8


----------



## musclepump (Aug 9, 2006)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> I can't even believe you are asking this question.  Everyone knows that www.supplementsoutlet.com has the best price for muscle milk.  You can't beat their $18 price for the 2lb.  That's damn cheap.


Lots of places sell for that price, and fitnessone.com was selling it for $16.49 for awhile, and now still 17.49. Sorry dude, promoting your site doesn't work


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 9, 2006)

the nut said:
			
		

> I can't get into that link... and fitnessone.com has 2.48 lbs for $17.49.
> 
> http://www.fitnessone.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=muscle+milk&x=31&y=8



Seems as though their prices went up a little since a few weeks ago. They were 16.95 a tub.


----------



## the nut (Aug 9, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:
			
		

> Seems as though their prices went up a little since a few weeks ago. They were 16.95 a tub.



Did they? Bastards


----------



## brentls49 (Aug 9, 2006)

Fitness One is pretty cheap until you factor in their shipping.  I was looking at total price and for that supplementsoutlet.com has the better price


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 9, 2006)

Muscle milk at Sam's! Coolllll


----------



## the nut (Aug 10, 2006)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> Fitness One is pretty cheap until you factor in their shipping.  I was looking at total price and for that supplementsoutlet.com has the better price



Am I the only one who can't get into the supplementsoutlet.com?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I wouldnt' lie to ya!
> 
> I bought a case of the RTD (ready to drink), like these: http://mysupplement-store.stores.yahoo.net/mumirtdbycy.html
> 
> I believe I paid $18 for a 12 pack.



Just had one of these for the first time, chocolate flavor. Probably the best RTD I've ever tasted. Still second in flavor to Syntha-6 IMO.


----------

